# Two moms one house



## Gary (Jan 19, 2019)

I have two pregnant does in 40 sq ft coop. Can i just leave them together or do i need to separate them?


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 19, 2019)

Are they already well bonded with each other?


----------



## Gary (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes i think so. They've been together for a week and half and seem to get along well


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 19, 2019)

Best I can say is provide 2 nest boxes so they each have one and watch them carefully.  I would also have another area set up incase you need to separate them.


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 19, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> Best I can say is provide 2 nest boxes so they each have one and watch them carefully.  I would also have another area set up incase you need to separate them.


If they have only been together for a week and a half, I'd add the nest boxes should be separated as far as possible within the enclosure.

We're they both bred on the same day?


----------



## Gary (Jan 19, 2019)

The buck has been with them that whole time. Im setting up something separate for him today


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 19, 2019)

Coexisting ok and bonded are not the same thing. Sure signs of bonding are mutual grooming, flopping near each other, and readily sharing sleeping areas and food/water dishes. When rabbits are pregnant they become super territorial (as if does could get more territorial lol), and may act hostile toward each other even if they were ok together before.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 19, 2019)

Rabbits _always_ have a pecking order. If the buck has been with the does, he may be keeping them distracted from each other; when you remove him (as you should, since you really don't need him annoying already pregnant does and you _really_ don't need him driving them nuts and breeding them again when they kindle), the does may no longer co-exist peacefully. Even if you have enough space that they continue to get along, you may find that both does want the same nest box; this may result in both litters being lost. That said, people do manage to raise rabbits in colonies; having enough space and special places like nest boxes and removing the more "alpha" type personalities seem to be the keys.


----------

